# New to River fishing. Need help!



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello everyone. Ive been a member on this site a while now and from hunting to fishing ive learned alot from everyone in this site and i am very appreciative for it. 

Now heres a new money pit hobby for me that id like to learn a little bit more about. Id like to fish for steelhead,kings,trout, and anything else in the river. I purchased a new spinning reel and just bought a 9' st croix avid for my fishing gear. In all set on line as well. 

Now i have a $200 budget and id like to know what i need to start hitting the rivers in the tackle department. I dont need someones secret colors (unless u wanna be a kind fellow) but just a general guide to what i NEED. Reason being is so i dont spend $200 on some stuff the store THINKS i need. If there are diff approaches to diff seasons or species you wanna let me know about that would be great too!!! Just tackle advice is plenty though. Thank you for your time and lardon the grammar!!


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

With a 9ft rod your best bet would be bottom bouncing or throwing hardware.
hot n tots, rapalas, spinners and etc.. imo 10 ft is my absolute minimum rod length because I can essentially fish any technique. I use a noodle rod 
for everything.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

My number one tool besides my sticks and reels has got to be waders and boots.

I know of a few holes that you wouldn't even be able to drift without a boat or waders. Most decent pairs will bust your budget, but just something to think about.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Spawn bag, wigglers, waxworms, hooks, maxi jigs, slip bobbers, splits shots, pencil sinkers, vest or pack, swivels, leader line.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

GrizzlyAdams237 said:


> Spawn bag, wigglers, waxworms, hooks, maxi jigs, slip bobbers, splits shots, pencil sinkers, vest or pack, swivels, leader line.


I will add small wobble glos. Egg patterns can be deadly at times.
Beads...

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I will save you some $$$$$ go buy about three colors of glo yarn #8 treble hooks and some sinkers, That is all that you will need in the spring for steelhead. You ball the yarn up on the treble hook to look like a spawn bag throw a couple of sinkers on to get it down just above the rocks and fish it like spawn.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

You'll catch 10x more fish by not using yarn only on the Ausable. Can it catch fish?...yes. Especially if it's presented right on the redds. 

Stick to hardware, spawn, flies, wax worms and wigglers.


----------



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

So what size wax worms are usually used? All different kinds or smaller? Should i go buy a taller salmon rod? I got mine for a killer deal. What would be the ultimate all around pole for river fishing. One that i could use for almost everything??? 10' medium fast action???


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

10 ft. Medium light here

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Martinp26 said:


> So what size wax worms are usually used? All different kinds or smaller? Should i go buy a taller salmon rod? I got mine for a killer deal. What would be the ultimate all around pole for river fishing. One that i could use for almost everything??? 10' medium fast action???


A 10', medium-action spinning rod, with a decent sized reel and 6-10lb line would allow you to fish both salmon and steelhead in Michigan. You'll lose some kings to the lighter tackle, and be able to put it to most steelhead. Having a few different line sizes gives you a lot of options here...


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I typically use an Okuma Connoisseur 10' with 6-8 lb Maxima Ultragreen as a mainline. I use 2# lighter leader material, usually P-Line Fluorocarbon, but cheaper Fluoroclear or clear mono would be fine. I slip a #10 black snap swivel on my mainline so it can slide (later, I then snap my pencil lead weight onto that swivel after everything else is tied). Then I tie a #10 black barrel swivel to the mainline...this acts as a stop for my weight and also to attach my leader material (P-Line) to the other end. At the end of my leader material is my hook/spawn/fly etc. I sometimes run two different baits/flies on the same line, but that's a different story.

That's a typical drift fishing rig...what most guys do in MI. There are a few variations though...not much different in application.

I'll try to find a pic to post...

P.S. Wax worms are pretty generic. They aren't typically sold in different sizes. Just ask the bait shop for wax worms.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Here ya go: downsize a bit, use a single hook, etc...


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Martinp26 said:


> So what size wax worms are usually used? All different kinds or smaller? Should i go buy a taller salmon rod? I got mine for a killer deal. What would be the ultimate all around pole for river fishing. One that i could use for almost everything??? 10' medium fast action???


The rod you have is fine for steelhead, river trout etc, but its a little light for salmon. I strictly use a 9'6 custom built St Croix ( thanks Mr Neuman) and i have caught lots of fish on it including salmon but mine is a 9 weight. Match a good reel and as AS mentioned different pound test lines and your all set !! 

Good luck in your chase for chrome spring steel !!!!!

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If the water is muddy or high and fast you will want to use yarn or wobble glos. You have to run two or three beads between the wobble glo and the hook and a swivel above it.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Your techniques are what we call Redneckin', Holmes. It may work for you on a handful of fish in the 2-3 rivers near your home, but this is 2014. There are way better options out there nowadays and each area is a little different. You're more of a plunker and redd fisherman than anything. I'm getting a little bored hearing about your yarn methods, lining and redd fishing...and I'm sure others are too. Catch up with the times a bit.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Some colors I like for spawn bags are chartreuse and pink. For jigs I like white, pink, and glow. Spinners I like a gold or brass blades. If the fish are aggressive color doesn't seem to matter much or at all. On jigs try waxies, spikes, gulp, minnows, other soft plastics.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DeerShack (Apr 7, 2013)

Martin,
Your 9' rod will work fine. I use an 8' for steelies under some conditions. Get a little of everything mentioned in these posts and get on the river. You'll probably run into someone that will be willing to offer advice. And if you run across an Art Neuman tied rod get that too! Have fun!


----------



## open road (Jul 9, 2007)

uptracker said:


> Your techniques are what we call Redneckin'.... There are way better options out there nowadays .... Catch up with the times a bit.


Thanks UPTracker for saying what needed to be said.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

uptracker said:


> Your techniques are what we call Redneckin', Holmes. It may work for you on a handful of fish in the 2-3 rivers near your home, but this is 2014. There are way better options out there nowadays and each area is a little different. You're more of a plunker and redd fisherman than anything. I'm getting a little bored hearing about your yarn methods, lining and redd fishing...and I'm sure others are too. Catch up with the times a bit.



I don't understand this comment at all!!?? Mr. Holmes has offered some very good advice many times to many anglers. In this post he has simply gave the OP another technique that may catch steelhead. I'm not sure how he feels but to me that very disrespectful of you to degrade him that way. I know from my experiences on the Ausable one type of bait isn't the one that Always works. So it is good to have a bag full of tricks, but that could just be me. 

As to the OP the rod you have and the advice you have gotten so far should be enough to get you started. You should know that they call the steelhead the fish of 1,000 casts so be prepared to put in some hours. They are well worth the wait once you finally get one. 

Also I learned after a long hard first year that it is much harder for me to tie my leaders on the side of the bank when It is cold or whatever. I found myself sitting and tieing more than fishing on some trips. So now, I usually go with about 20 pre tied leaders from the swivel down. If I break off anything I simple just tie a new one on. 

I hope you get a hook up your first few trips. It took me about 30 trips. Lol well worth it though.

Be Here Now


----------



## DeerShack (Apr 7, 2013)

Bighunther said:


> I don't understand this comment at all!!?? Mr. Holmes has offered some very good advice many times to many anglers. In this post he has simply gave the OP another technique that may catch steelhead. I'm not sure how he feels but to me that very disrespectful of you to degrade him that way. I know from my experiences on the Ausable one type of bait isn't the one that Always works. So it is good to have a bag full of tricks, but that could just be me.
> 
> As to the OP the rod you have and the advice you have gotten so far should be enough to get you started. You should know that they call the steelhead the fish of 1,000 casts so be prepared to put in some hours. They are well worth the wait once you finally get one.
> 
> ...



You tell 'em Big. Yarn can work fine and is an inexpensive alternative to buying flies if you don't tie. Your advice on pre-tied leaders is also invaluable for cold weather.


----------

